# Saltwater Tank



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I heard that green algea for a saltwater tank is good because it provides food for a lot of saltwater fish. Is this true? I also heard that brown algea is bad for a saltwater tank is bad. Is this true? Thank you!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

many non-saltwater fish also eat algea, and I doubt that it is any better in saltwater than it is in freshwater, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there are different types of algae in salt water blue-green,brown,red,hair, bubbles,coralline(sp?)some you want others you don't,but the most common are green and brown... to answer your question,algae is a sign on how your aquarium is doing.green is a good sign that you have a healtly tank and yes it good if you have fish that will eat it for example: 
algae blenny,tangs,different angels,snail..
brown mean that its time for water changes,you either have dead spots(circulation),overfeeding,filteration issues (not enough overchange).and no fish will touch this stuff.


----------

